# Water Sloshing sound



## Vr6en (May 22, 2001)

I currently have a 09 Routan SEL Premium that I bought used. Ever since I got it, I occasionally hear water sloshing around as if there is 1 gallon of water in a 5 gallon tank. The sound is coming from behind the driver in the second row door, or at least it sounds that way. Anyone have any idea on what that could be? I have absolutely no idea what would hold water around there. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Have you checked the storage compartment on the floor where the Stow and Go seats would be in the Dodge vans? Can think of anything else that can hold water.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Need fish?*

Probably water in the sliding door. There should be a drain or two at the bottom of the door. Try unplugging the drain with a screwdriver, or take the fish tank out of the well.


----------



## Vr6en (May 22, 2001)

I will check the door. Storage below seats is completely empty (first place I checked). Will let you know what I find. Thanks.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

It too have a 2009 SEL Premium that I bought used. I too had the water sloshing noise. On the bottom of each door (all 5) there are clear plastic stickers with slits in them to allow slow drainage (I beleive they are called "weeping" holes). Pull off or unclog the tape and you will be greeted with a few cups of yucky rain water.

Enjoy.


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

This might sound stupid, but are you hearing it after you fill up your gas tank? Mine makes the same 'sloshing' noise after I fill it up.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

If there are drains in the door and they are clogging or otherwise not draining, that is a serious design flaw. Very disappointing. I am going to check mine. I had a 98 Dodge Ram that had a problem like that where the seem wasn't completely closed and it allowed water to pool. Eventually it rusted pretty bad. Fortunately, the vehicle's value when I sold it was it's motor and not its body (12 valve if you are familiar).


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

you are imagining something more complex/engineered that what is there - it is a sticker with a slit in it over a hole. The sticker gets mucked up with dirt...


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

aeitingon said:


> you are imagining something more complex/engineered that what is there - it is a sticker with a slit in it over a hole. The sticker gets mucked up with dirt...


Your right, it does not require complex engineering to produce a vehicle that does not collect water in its doors. The simplicity of a door design with regard to drainage is not rocket science and it is disappointing that, in a modern day vehicle, it would have such a poor design as to allow dirt to accumulate over a sticker hole. 

Seriously, the last thing I would expect to be an issue is something so simple as drainage. I mean comparing that to brake design, there is a big difference.


----------



## craigdiedrich (Dec 5, 2012)

It is water in your door from the rain. Had same issue, took sticker on rear bottom off and water drained. No more water or sloshing sound. Fixed! Just crappy engineering, but not crucial. Just make sure it doesnt sit in there again or it will rust eventually. My question would be....How is the water getting in there?


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Craig, most vehicle doors are designed to drain through, meaning that as water hits the glass, it goes down, through the door and out the bottom via drain holes. The water gets in there by design.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Vr6en said:


> I occasionally hear water sloshing around as if there is 1 gallon of water in a 5 gallon tank.


 If it's not that, it could also be water in the spare tire. See this thread. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5683102-Water-pooling-inside-spare-tire-rim 

For help checking that, see this thread. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4961185-Spare-tire!


----------

